# How To Describe a Vizsla



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

*Anonymous:* "oooooh what kind of puppy is that?" "Is it a doxie?" "Is it a hound?"

*Me:* "He's a little vizsla! "

*Anonymous* "What's that?"


What is your go to answer? I found that some people know what a Weimaraner is, so I say, he'll look kind of like a Weimaraner, but smaller and this copper color. Otherwise, I don't know what to say.

I've had 3 people come up to me, just SOOOO excited that he's a vizsla saying they used to have one or has one or has a friend who has them. That is always fun!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hungarian short hair pointer.... If Vizsla is too strange a name.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea when my vizsla Chili was a puppy, some people thought he was a labrador, a few people even asked if he was a dachshund!!! I guess it's expected since we live in Hong Kong and there's very little knowledge of dog breeds here. My answer was "erm...." completely speechless. Now I usually say he's a hunting breed that's related to the weimaraner.....and if they don't know that breed then i just say he's a retriever lol......


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty much same as datacan, except Ruby is wire-haired


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

To answer that question, I always say "He's a Vizsla -- also known as a Hungarian Pointer." That seems to satisfy, because people can't pronounce Vizsla, but they understand "pointer".


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I too say - it is a Vizsla, Hungarian shorthaired pointer, a hunting dog. I have also noticed that people who know the breed want to show their knowledge and say - oh, it's a Vizsla, isn't it? Or just - nice Vizsla!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree Suliko. There seems to be a pride which goes along with knowing its a vizsla. Thanks guys! 

aka Hungarian pointer should work nicely. Even the people at Petsmart and Petco didn't know what a vizsla was. Well now they know Oso. Their first introduction.


----------

